# Stinky breath and raw food?



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Is there a connection or should I get Barney's breath investigated?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think it's his food SIDS is a bit stinky too, I was wondering if it was connected to the loss of teeth x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, a friend of mine said that too, though I don't knew why there'd be a connection? X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Apparently when they lose their puppy teeth and they're getting there adult teeth there is an increase in bacteria in the mouth consequently causing the smelly breath, but this will go when they've got there adult teeth. A sweet breath in an adult dog is healthy  x


----------



## jeanette (May 10, 2015)

I have just changed Mazie to raw and the guy tried to sell me some drops to put in the water for fresh breath as he said it would be bad at first, I didn't get it as I didn't think it could be as bad as when she has a fish stick. Fingers crossed so far so good.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh that's interesting too. I've only noticed this since he's been on Nutriment, previously he was on Natural Instinct, though having said that, my house smelt weird when he was on that, especially the tripe and turkey combination 😯

☺


----------



## jeanette (May 10, 2015)

Mazie's on nature's menu but her fish sticks are by nutriment and oh boy I want to leave home when she has one.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear! So maybe it's Nutriment rather than the fish?!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

My two are both on the same food and Molly doesn't have stinky breath so I maintain its the teething!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Right, well that makes sense then! Did Molly have stinky breath when she was teething? X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Not as bad,but she lost her teeth gradually and as she lost one her new one replaced it. Sid practically has no teeth top and bottom in the front and his adult teeth haven't come through yet x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Of course he does pick up repulsive tissues on the street and generally shallows them if I don't distract him in time - surely that can't help!?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bless, poor little sid! We need to see a photo of that. He'd be good at gurning I reckon 😉x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh yuck! Poor barney can't be that hungry! I dread to think what these tissues contain x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I know, that's why I'm somewhat slow to remove them from his mouth, unless I walk him wearing rubber gloves - that's me, not him.... 😊


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Bless, poor little sid! We need to see a photo of that. He'd be good at gurning I reckon 😉x


I would but the little bugger won't open his mouth long enough, I tried opening his mouth yesterday to get a look and knocked his last remaining tooth in the front out.
Would you want to post your picture with no teeth (how's he ment to attract the lady poos with no teeth ) poor Sid x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahaha! Poor toothless Sid 💙
I can't get a good view of Barney's mouth either, unless he's in full biting my hand mode 😯x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley is on Nutriment and generally his breath is ok, the salmon mince leaves him a bit fishy breath though.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'll get him checked tomorrow when he has his monthly advocate.


----------

